# Who hacked the app to add the longdistance option?



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Certainly I knew when I saw it, it couldn’t be Uber. That option is just the opposite of what Uber would stand for, especially now with the Pro program. So, what was that? A temporal glitch? An ex-employee who added it in retaliation for being laid off?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The Entomologist and his associates probably.

Seriously though, it’s probably just an experimental flag that is showing people the inner workings of the app. It was probably made user facing by accident. In other words, the feature has always been there like a dozen other hidden features but it was inadvertently shown on the public app. I can almost guarantee private betas of the web UI for the app show this flag.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

espizarro83 said:


> Certainly I knew when I saw it, it couldn't be Uber. That option is just the opposite of what Uber would stand for, especially now with the Pro program. So, what was that? A temporal glitch? An ex-employee who added it in retaliation for being laid off?


What was it?


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> What was it?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Did you see this personally in your app?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 389637


Whoa, that's interesting. Need to make sure a few of those are turned off.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

They need a ghetto on there too..


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I looked last night, I only have XL, X/pool and comfort. I'm good.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

When we get Lyft "Long Distance" ride requests, it's 45 minutes or longer from the Rider's current location to the Drop-off.

I've been trying to get Lyft to tell us in what general direction the rider is going. I'll take a +45 minute ride to the North or West or South, but not to the East. The traffic nightmare of metro Chicago is +45 minutes east of me. For that reason, I turn down 99% of "Long Distance" ride requests. (1% = Weekends at Night)


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Today I got a "30+ Minute" trip advisory from Lyft...and sure enough, it was right at 30 minutes. I used to not get those advisories unless it was 45+ minutes.

Interestingly, I suddenly stopped getting "30+ Minute" advisories a day or two ago from Uber...That was a really useful feature - near sure-fire way of sussing out an airport run first thing in the morning (~ 4AM)


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I have been asking the same thing. I would go east/north but not west or south. Instead I just turn down all of the +45 calls.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I got 2 30 min plus requests the last two days. In both cases the pax wanted to go 3 an 3.75 hours away respectively. Gryft's charge for each trip was $142 an $160. I declined both trips. How can yhis loser company expect an OP to drive for 6+ hours for that?!? What's sucks is o e ignorant pax said I had too take him cause I work for the company! Ignorance knows no bounds in this rideshare crap industry. I bet both pax found a brain dead &#128028; to take them.

They need to have a 2 hour cutoff. If your trip is longer than that, cost should be double.



Soldiering said:


> I got 2 30 min plus requests the last two days. In both cases the pax wanted to go 3 an 3.75 hours away respectively. Gryft's charge for each trip was $142 an $160. I declined both trips. How can yhis loser company expect an OP to drive for 6+ hours for that?!? What's sucks is o e ignorant pax said I had too take him cause I work for the company! Ignorance knows no bounds in this rideshare crap industry. I bet both pax found a brain dead &#128028; to take them.
> 
> They need to have a 2 hour cutoff. If your trip is longer than that, cost should be double.


I asked several.people what charge sounds fair in those scenarios. At least 300 was the consensus


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

If the driver could be guaranteed a paying ride back, it might be different, but nearly all long distant rides I've given have resulted in a long empty ride home.


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> I got 2 30 min plus requests the last two days. In both cases the pax wanted to go 3 an 3.75 hours away respectively. Gryft's charge for each trip was $142 an $160. I declined both trips. How can yhis loser company expect an OP to drive for 6+ hours for that?!? What's sucks is o e ignorant pax said I had too take him cause I work for the company! Ignorance knows no bounds in this rideshare crap industry. I bet both pax found a brain dead &#128028; to take them.
> 
> They need to have a 2 hour cutoff. If your trip is longer than that, cost should be double.
> 
> ...


Last year I had a long-distance trip, on XL!! Pax called me to ask if I was OK with a 6-hr gig ... lemme think about that for a nano-second ....

I picked him up, Destination indicated 4.25 hours (18:30 = traffic).

HOWEVER, App pinged me after !.25 hrs, advising me the App was shutting down the trip, & to drop pax at nearest safe location ... & then closed trip 5 minutes later.

So I called 'Support' who advised me to get pax to raise new request, as they were unable to either keep trip alive, or bring it back ..... but (as usual) no reason why. (Pax paid me his usual cash price to U for full trip & said 'treat payment for first portion as a tip' !! Never got a response from U as to why App canx'd trip (now THERE's a Shocker !!) . except that they stated 'we advise partners to not accept trips longer than 3 hours .. but they TOLD me it would be 4.25 hrs !!! go figger !!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 389637


Mine only shows Uber X nothing else


----------

